# Deputy Sheriff Michael Schaefer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Michael Schaefer



*Uvalde County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Saturday, December 25, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, December 25, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Deputy Michael Schaefer suffered a fatal heart attack while struggling with a 16-year-old female who was possibly under the influence of narcotics and alcohol.

He and another deputy had responded to a domestic disturbance involving a fight between the girl and another family member. When they arrived at the scene they attempted to place the girl into custody but became involved in a struggle. Deputy Schaefer collapsed moments later.

Agency Contact Information
Uvalde County Sheriff's Department
121 E Nopal Street
Uvalde, TX 78801

Phone: (830) 278-4111

_*Please contact the Uvalde County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP. You won't be forgotten.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

RIP Deputy Schaefer.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Deputy. Hope she realizes the consequences of her actions!


----------

